# Help me get rid of this alage!



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought my problems were gone of this disgusting unknown alage until boom. its back. this is not the normal green or brown. its disgusting. Looks like a blanket over the sand and when you pull it off is slimy. today it was trapping bubbles on the sand. i have a pair of apistos in the tank and they have eggs, so moving the fish isn't the best option... I really would like to get to the bottom of this. If a pic is needed let me know. Its veryyyy fast. Almost springs up overnight.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, what color is it? And a pic would be appreciated.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Green. Sorry. Pic will be uploaded


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay, was looking things up, and it looks like blue-green algae. Like this:










How do I get rid of it?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

since it is a bacteria plus algae you need some form of antibiotic. You will have to look it up.
If I remember correctly it can give off toxins. 
Only ever had it when i got sunlight in the tank.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've read peroxide or maracyn. Is this safe to fish and eggs? I may move mom and eggs and dad again. I dont want it to reach the plants...


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, worst case scenario, move the mom and dad. They can always spawn again in a different tank or once the problem clears up.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is something going on that is causing the algae to grow...best to try to figure it out...light ? food ? water parameters ? 
if you are going to use anything like peroxide or maracyn ; i would suggest the maracyn first....you would have to move the fish out to use peroxide in the needed strength..
you can use an algae killer as a last resort....or if it is too stubborn...i use algae fix....works pretty good...but it is not so good for the inverts if you have any...


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I had this stuff growing in my tank at one point. Nasty quick growing as all get out. Gravel vac and 2 days later it's back growing again in force. Even with 3 pleco's in a 125. Was trying to control it with gravel vac's and water changes and it never even slowed it down once it got going.

I bought an algae treatment for bluegreen algae but never used it because I soon tore the tank down. Got new gravel, 10% bleach and scrub, reset the tank and it hasn't been back since (knock on wood).


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Is the grave fairly new? I ask this because I stopped by a buds house and we found the gravel that he was using had already had signs of contamination and he did not see it. He set up the tank and cycled it and once the cycle was basically complete he was overwhelmed by it. Turned out the bags had it and he never realized. Algae fix is what I have heard many recommend, if not a complete break down and re-establish should do the trick


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

looks like slimer from ghostbusters has been in your tank lol.. Ectoplasm FTW!
I would call ghostbusters to tell them slimer escaped!
seriously though, algae-fix after cleaning it all out, not used it myself but a friend has and he mentioned it to me if i suffer with algae


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! The tank previously had fry, and I may have overfed. The light is actually new, but so is the tank. Parameters, I don't know. ran out of test strips....I may have to tear it down before it reaches the plants...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

get summin like api test kit, is more accurate than strips from what ive read everywhere, clean the algae out and cut back on feeding a little and keep the lights off for a few days and a big water change peobably could help as long as ur nitrate levels are low from your tap, need the test kit to see where u stand with parameters or you could be doing a lot of nothing for the tank for no reason.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I doubt you will have to take it down. Just figure it out and move from there. I am not so sure it is a blue green algae. I have had that and it has a bluer tinge to it. And that stuff peels off quite easily. What I would do is vac it up as it shows up, and work on changing parameters one at a time until it clears. 

You can also do a tank black out but you want to be careful with that as it could hike your numbers. If you black out the tank then you have to make it completely dark for at least a week. That will kill off the algae because it won't have light to feed it. I would want to do a water change in there so your numbers don't hike up. As the algae dies it sends out ammonia etc. The method can be very effective though. If you have plants in there you probably don't want to go this route.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats not my picture, just an example. Mine actually looks very blue.... There are plants in the tank.. But thanks for the advice!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well then....
LOL

I have used the following product with awesome success- had to treat a total of 3 times over the course of a year, never seen it since. The 3 times were just because that's when it showed up, not because I had it all year and it took me that long to get rid of. 

It is simply called "Blue-Green Algae Remover" and it is pink powder. It is by Ultra Reef Products and states it is safe for tropical fish, freshwater, and invertebrates.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Obsidian! I'll have to look for that.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I had a slimey algae problem just a few weeks ago, and had been fighting a losing battle, until I used maracyn/maracyn 2 combo to treat another problem. To my happy suprise, The algae was gone! But, if you try it, be absolutely sure to use an extra airstone and increase oxygen in tank! The algae dies quickly, and suddenly you can have a low oxygen disaster. You do not want to be rushing around, finding a pump and airstone at odd hours, this is experience talking!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I ended up breaking down the tank, fish went into another tank and plants into a seperate tank to be cleaned...Just saw more blue-green algae pop up today....I'm going to give that blue-green algae remover a try.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It takes a couple of days so don't expect results overnight.


----------

